# java code positionieren



## sonicfire (20. Okt 2006)

moin jungens und mädels...

ich hab hier nen javacode von einem counter:
<script language="JavaScript" src="http://www.onlyfree.de/cgi-bin/counterservice/count.pl?SnagClan"></script>

wie kann ich diesen code auf meiner hp positionieren???

wenn ich ihn so in den quellcode reinschreibe, dann erscheint der counter oberhalb der hp und nicht auf der eigentlichen hp...
er soll aber unten links erscheinen !!!

Wer kann mir helfen??

hab leider nicht so viel ahnung von java und html

THX & GREEZE
Sonic


----------



## dieta (20. Okt 2006)

Meinst du vllt. Java*Script*?

JavaScript ist etwas völlig anderes als Java. Mehr dazu auch hier:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
und hier:
http://www.java-ist-nicht-javascript.de/


----------



## sonic (20. Okt 2006)

dieta hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meinst du vllt. Java*Script*?
> 
> JavaScript ist etwas völlig anderes als Java. Mehr dazu auch hier:
> http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
> ...



ja das ist dann wohl javascript..


----------

